
Bombing Hasn’t Worked. Bombing Won’t Work. And Yet, We Will Bomb - mrzool
http://www.thenation.com/article/bombs-over-brains/
======
islandtech
Actually, the right kind of bombing does work to great effect. Namely fuel/air
bombing. It's also cheaper than conventional bombing.

The bomb detonates at an altitude over the target area and literally blankets
it in fire, not necessarily destroying all the infrastructure. Couple this
with perimeter napalm runs for a couple of hours and if the heat doesn't kill
the enemy, suffocation most certainly will. Less ground troops to mop up the
stragglers. Time these bombings for maximum effect. Saw these used whilst in
the military. They do work and they work well. Does the West have the mettle
and will to deploy them, though?

~~~
DanBC
To bomb the homes of terrorists? In San Barnardino or Belgium?

------
nikolay
Bombing does work well - for the arms industry though.

